# Light tubes for dirt jump, park and pump track?



## The_Mickstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Can anyone recommend reliable, lightweight 26" innertubes for dirt jump, park and pump track riding? Since all of these are done on (mostly) smooth surfaces at high pressures, punctures and pinch flats shouldn't be much of an issue. But how light is too light to be reliable? 

Seems like most brands offer a light tube at ~125g, an extra light tube at ~90g, and some even lighter. But, at some point, reliability has to become a factor. Just trying to figure out where that point is.

Thanks.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

light tubes are not that reliable ime


really should convert to tubeless, can take a lot of oddball hits and not flat on ya, but then there is a burp which could happen, so carry a spare lightweight tube for that


----------



## angieri918 (Apr 1, 2020)

Im running tubolito's front and rear which are like 75g apiece and so far so good


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Don't play weight weenie with DJ/Park bikes. Just put some regular tubes in it.

Also, there is no advantage to tubeless for this type of riding, as you're not going to worry about punctures or pinch flats and the tire pressures you're likely to want to run are going to be at or above the upper limits of tubeless set-ups.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

I know a lot of BMX guys run turbolito or stretch a smaller tube on to the rim. I am running 18in tubes in my 20in. Some people run 16in tubes in a 20in.


----------

